
Ask HN: Most extraordinary people of 2016 - paulvs
Who is the most extraordinary person you have discovered in 2016?
Sometimes in life we come across people, often online, whose work or life inspires us. 
Preferably this person should have an online presence such as a blog or website where readers can find out about them. One person per top level comment.
======
paulvs
Susan Fowler Physicist and Software Engineer

Great blog at [https://www.susanjfowler.com](https://www.susanjfowler.com)

